# New viola strings



## Kbmanonymous

I've been a violist for 6 years and i use a Dominant C and G string, Pirazzi D and Larsen A. A new set of strings costs me like $100. I use the Pirazzi and Larsen because they dont corrode which was a big problem for me before i started using those two brands. I've tried Helicore but they corrode. I'll probably stick with the Dominants but what if i tried a new A and D that were like $10 less. I LOVE the pirazzi and larsen but if i can get cheaper strings, wouldnt that make sense. For an a string i was thinking D'addario Kaplan which is corrosive resistant..............


----------



## altiste

Have a look at Zyex for the C G & D and a Kaplan A will go well with those. Much cheaper than Pirazzi and more interesting than Dominants.


----------

